# Great video of tanganyikan cichlids in the wild



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## Daisoman (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome video. Thanks for posting


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

He's on to number 2 now..


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I also love the documentary called "Jewels of the rift". which can be found on youtube also.

And after watching that, its really great footage!


----------

